# [SOLVED] if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boo



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

Dear all,
I have a gigabyte GA-VM900M motherboard with a built in LAN adapter but I want for external compatibility reasons to use an INTEL PRO/1000GT desktop adapter card.But when i plug it in the motherboard the computer won't boot.I have never had this kind of a problem so i am puzzled.Please HELP!
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

Did you try a different PCI slot? How about disabling the on-board Ethernet NIC in the BIOS?


----------



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

i have tried both slots but nothing.
i have disabled the LAN controller and the onboard lan boot ROM and still nothing.
but i can't find this ethernet NIC in the bios.what is this?
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

Which NIC are you looking for in the BIOS? The built-in one should be under the integrated I/O devices section of the BIOS setup.


----------



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

sorry for the question but which exact command do i have to disable?
i went to the integrated peripherals.amongst others the list has:
IDE DMA transfer access enabled
OnChip IDE Channel0 enabled
OnChip IDE Channel1 enabled
IDE Prefetch Mode enabled
Azalia HDA Controller auto
LAN Controller enabled
Onboard LAN Boot ROM enabled
Onboard Serial Port 1 3F8/IRQ4
Onboard Serial Port 2 2F8/IRQ3
Onboard Parallel Port 378/IRQ7

which options should i change?
thanks and sorry if the question is obvious


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

LAN Controller is the one you want to kill.


----------



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

after i disable the LAN controller ii still doesn't boot.
any suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

Not sure what to recommend at this point. Have you reset the BIOS to defaults?


----------



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

yes i have restored to defaults and tried it again but still nothing..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

There appears to be some sort of compatibility issue, but I'm not sure where to turn at this point.


----------



## deodoro (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

it was an incompatibility issue.i put another one and it worked fine.thanks for the help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: if i install a 2nd Lan card to a gigabyte motherboard the computer won't boot*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

